# Speak on command



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm curious to know how to teach my GSD how to bark on command. The only time he ever barks is literally only when people come near the house. He is in Search and Rescue training and one of the key things is for him to bark constantly until I come find him and the "victim." But he doesn't bark.. if he wants my attention he whines, if he wants to play he just sits next to me quietly with his toy, I have found nothing that makes him bark except the people at the door thing.. and even then I wouldn't know where to start.. any suggestions??


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

We taught my Dobie to speak on command by having our beagle demonstrate. Took her awhile to figure it out (most beautiful dog I've ever had, but not the brightest bulb in the pack), but she finally got it. She did a lot of her learning that way - in fact, we used to say that our beagle trained her.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

We got Rio really riled up playing tug with her, jumping around and acting the maggot. Then I started barking at her, teasing her with the toy. When she barked out of frustration I said "Yes!" and gave her a treat. Took a about 20 min for her to get it. Now its her fav trick as she gets to be noisy . She responds more to a hand signal then the command Speak.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok Don't laugh. 

I had treats and would say "gib laut" and then I would "WOOF" 

I did it for like 10 minutes command and I would bark. Then just when I thought I might be loosing my mind, I said "gib laut" and he went "woof!" I praised and treated him for long time. Then every night I would do the same thing, each time I would have to say the command and bark less before he got it. Then one day I went to go get the treats to do it and the first time I said "gib laut" he barked, so I did it again, he barked again! GOOD BOY! Took us 3 days! 

People in my neighborhood must have thought I was insane! :wild:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sometimes you have to treat the whine as a bark. Any sound your pup makes after you provide the command. Make a HUGE deal out of if. Make him really excited when he makes a noise. 

My GSD would only whine as well. He figured it out and barks now when asked.


----------

